# Jack Russel Terrier ??



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Does anybody have a Jack Russel Terrier and how are they with the animals? I mean, would they go after a (accidental) loose chicken or kid goat? Seems this breed has a lot of drive, are they trainable for just varmints?

We're entertaining the idea of another house dog, yet want one with a purpose, we were thinking a JRT could help around the grain room but not sure how he'll fit in with the farm life, and of course he'll have to get along with my dual-purpose male Pyr while in the house. 

We've only ever owned collies, shelties, dobermans & a husky who was a killer and didn't last long.

HF


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Typically, a JRT is going to give you fits with small animals. They will likely chase goats, kill chickens, etc. . .
That has been my experience with them and most terriers.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

We had one until it went into the forest to kill fawns. That led to his termination.

He also killed any small creature in the yard that he could catch.

They are INCREDIBLY high energy and need a strong trainer/owner.


----------



## Blue Run Farm (Feb 14, 2011)

Personally, I would not have a JRT on the farm. I worked at a horse farm where they also bred JRTs. Those dogs were very sweet with people, but their prey drive was out of control. On the one hand, they were great for killing rats. OTOH, one of them killed a kitten and it died in my hand. The fact that I caught the dog with the kitten didn't stop him from killing it that quick. I am 100% positive that if one of them had seen a chicken or baby goat, they would have gone after it. And a chicken wouldn't stand a chance. Baby goat, at least mamma goat would protect it, but she'd probably kill the dog.

Of course, we now have a dachshund who is the same way. We had her before we got the chickens, so that's my excuse. But DS let her escape out the door and didn't tell me a while back. She killed/fatally wounded 5 chickens in under 1 minute. It's just instinct and I know she was doing what she was bred to do for generations, but my next dog will not have the prey drive of a small hunting dog.


----------



## Goatress (Feb 4, 2011)

If you are looking for a dog to guard stock forget a JRT. I think you'd be asking for a lot of trouble, stock chasing, etc. Just my opinion.


----------



## Creamers (Aug 3, 2010)

Yep,


> dachshund


 are another bad farm choice


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh no.... I wouldn't have one. Too much natural drive to be trusted around smaller animals.....If your pens were set up in a way that your JRT couldn't get in, but could access feed storage areas for rodent control that might work. If you decided to try, I'd get a pup & put every ounce of time you can into training & socialization.

My little dog of choice are Chinese Cresteds.....specifically the powderpuff variety. Mine is motherly to all babies (though we did catch her collecting chicks, hiding them in her kennel & frantically trying to get them to nurse), she cleans the bottoms of bottle baby goats, isn't snappy or yappy & is an excellent ratter/mouser. Love my girl, 1st small dog I've ever been attached to (we've always had Danes, Mastiffs & Weimaraners). I haven't found these traits to be typical of the hairless varieties though....Not sure why that is..... I breed & used to show them & I've found the better temperment & personalities in the powderpuffs vs. hairless despite the dogs I've encountered being of different lines.....Plus, the powderpuffs don't shed 

As far as general farm dogs, my family has had great luck with guardian breeds rather than herding breeds.....even our gun dogs (Weims) were more reliable farm dogs than the blue heelers & terrier crosses we've had (briefly)...

And seriously.....just look how cute Karma is


----------



## Rannod (Mar 20, 2011)

Miniature Pinchers are good ratters Mine got an occasional chicken but nothing bigger and they got rats one shake and that was the end of the varmint Cats were not a problemm good in the house My last one over ten barks at strangers and now leaves chickens alone never had a problem with them and the goats


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

I have a JRT and love him, but they are not for everyone. They will attempt to kill anything up to about 10,000 pounds, and often succeed...............


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

They DO need a strong owner. I have two JRTs and they have to be TAUGHT to leave the chickens, guineas, cats, baby goats, etc alone. Spray bottles, bb guns with plastic bbs, and a very strong "NO" voice. Mine have adjusted well, and do kill rats & mice & wild rabbits. They even take on armadilloes. 

The LGDs take care of the bigger varmints.

Wouldn't be without either breed - the JRTs or the Great Pyrenees.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Get a Corgi. More stockdog-like and small for the house.
I have seen lots of ranchers keep LGD's and all livestock, plus a Corgi as the house dog.


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Okay finally a question on HT that I can give my two cents on LOL. Of course it looks like I'm about to be the odd man out. 
We have a JRT male (used for breeding for a year and then neutered at about 2-1/2 yrs). When I moved in with my husband the JRT was just about a year old. I brought with me horses and chickens. (Lucky hubby  Anyway he did kill ONE chicken. I had a GSD that I got from a rescue who also killed ONE chicken. I used that ONE dead chicken that each one killed to beat that dog with....now before anybody goes PETA on me, I didn't make contact between chicken and dog...I just was a crazy mad woman chasing a dog around the yard swinging a dead chicken by the legs and shouting "bad dog, NO NO NO". In both cases it curbed them from acting on any urges. I currently have 30 free range young chickens running around our yard and haven't lost a one. I also have a bordercollie/german wire hair mix. Her job is keeping the chickens "rounded up" towards their coop, the goat pasture and horse pasture. That keeps my actual yard free of chicken poop and my flower gardens un-pecked. So she is constantly chasing/herding chickens and the JRT does NOTHING. We had to yell at him only once or twice while the BC/german wire hair was in early training. As far as the goats go...he has been fine, BUT neither of my dogs have access into the goat pens. I let random goats out on a lead with me from time to time and the dogs are fine with that. I will have to say though that when my kids were newborn in the barn and the JRT could see them bouncing around he was too "eager" for my taste and we adjusted his invisible fence boundries so he couldn't get inside the horse barn. (He couldn't get to the kids, but didn't want him seeing them anymore). He is a wonderful mouser and has even protected chickens (perhaps unintentionally) by killing a few raccoons trying to get in. I'm not necessarily advocating a JRT as a "farm dog", but I am saying don't throw them out of the running if it is a breed whose personality you would like to have as a pet. I suppose as with any dog, a bit of good training and modifying some routines can go a long way. Keep in mind though, a terrier IS a terrier. I will have add: The smooth coats (which we have) SHED nasty little white hairs that get stuck into everything!!
I do love our JRT - he's a wonderful dog!!


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I wasn't clear on my pyrs- I have 3 currently 1 male dual purpose. My females guard my does 24/7. My bucks however currently are with the horse & mini, and where the weanling bucklings go-and are unprotected except for the horses. 

My chickens are in a coop. However occasionally a chicken will sneak out (at feeding we fail to close the door). And the goats come out on leads for leash training prior to sale, and I'll tether them while I'm working outside though not necessarily right by them.

Our grain is in barrels, but those sneaky varmits hang around my grain bins, covers don't lock. They are getting quite annoying & clever for the traps. The woodchuck population is once again on the rise also. I was thinking the JRT might be loose while we're working down the barn to eliminate/chase away some pests. 

Hearing some of the responses it sounds like a JRT is the wrong choice, for us anyways, if the drive is that strong. I don't know that we will always be right there if the kids/grandkids leave the door open. Sounds too risky for us, I didn't think their drive was THAT strong, I'm glad I asked.

I'll check out those other breeds mentioned, we definately want something small. 

HF


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Cornerstone we were at the pet shop (getting fish) and they had the cutest little JRT for $999. We normally support the breeders directly but boy that pup was cute, hubby joked about bringing him home, we've been tossing another dog around for a few months now. It was tempting.

HF


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Lonestar that is a cute photo, I think we really want short hair though, the pyrs hair is about all I can handle.

HF


----------



## Oregon Julie (Nov 9, 2006)

HappyFarmer said:


> Cornerstone we were at the pet shop (getting fish) and they had the cutest little JRT for $999. We normally support the breeders directly but boy that pup was cute, hubby joked about bringing him home, we've been tossing another dog around for a few months now. It was tempting.
> 
> HF


Do the world of puppymill dogs a big favor and don't *ever* by one from a pet store. It is a supply and demand situation, so you "save" that cute little one and they will just get two more in to replace it. Also for that price you could buy a show quality, health tested, well bred, well raised puppy from anyone of a number of breeders in your area (where ever that might be).

I have coming up on 22 years of involvement in this breed, breeding and showing them. I also have livestock and cats. I have dogs who are stock safe with little or no training to make them that way and I have dogs who no amount of training in the world would make me feel comfortable about having them in direct contact with some stock. 

I have a ***** who is my constant companion who adores goat kids and bummer lambs. When we have one in the house she is in the clothes basket with them, keeping them clean and warm. She just loves them. She loves my cats too. I have others who would make the cats into chew toys given the chance and the cats are well aware of which ones feel that way about them.

Russells can be wonderful farm dogs, but it takes a certain type of a disposition and a certain type of owner to make it work. That is actually true about the breed in general. Always remember that their were bred to go down a hole and heckle a fox until it left the hole so that the hunt could continue. This is not a dog who takes "no" for an answer easily, in general.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

terriers can be trained it just takes a lot more work. i have a friend in IA w/patterdales (considered waay harder than jacks) & free roaming chickens. but he is a demanding & vigillant son of a gun that does not let his dogs get the least out of line.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

HappyFarmer said:


> Lonestar that is a cute photo, I think we really want short hair though, the pyrs hair is about all I can handle.
> 
> HF


Oddly, I'm not a hair person.... Its why I got Cresteds for the hairless variety. But, the powderpuffs are low maintenance.... I try to remember to comb her every week...but its not uncommon for her to go a few weeks without a brushing :ashamed: But she's never matted & they are a non shedding breed like poodles. I bathe her once every 4-6 weeks and use a good conditioner on her to prevent matting. 

I like the Corgis for farm dogs too....both the Cardigan & Pembroke. My sister in law has a Boston Terrier that I've pup sat before who was great with my critters despite never being around them before....But I don't know how they would be as ratters.

It's not a tiny breed, but have you considered a Bull Terrier (the Target dog) Very sweet, intellegent dogs, family oriented & protective.....we had two in our class when we were training my Dane for therapy work & I was impressed with them. Their owners raised Pygmy goats, some sort of hair sheep and Angora rabbits and they constantly praised what good farm dogs they were. They aren't big, & they have short hair 

Really, most any dog CAN work, if you invest the time and effort into them. My Dane was hands down the best LGD I've ever met, not exactly something the breed is known for. 

Just research like crazy, find a GOOD breeder & look at the pros & cons for each breed before jumping in.


----------



## LoneStrChic23 (Jul 30, 2010)

Oregon Julie said:


> Do the world of puppymill dogs a big favor and don't *ever* by one from a pet store. It is a supply and demand situation, so you "save" that cute little one and they will just get two more in to replace it. Also for that price you could buy a show quality, health tested, well bred, well raised puppy from anyone of a number of breeders in your area (where ever that might be).
> 
> I have coming up on 22 years of involvement in this breed, breeding and showing them. I also have livestock and cats. I have dogs who are stock safe with little or no training to make them that way and I have dogs who no amount of training in the world would make me feel comfortable about having them in direct contact with some stock.
> 
> ...


Excellent post!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

These are my JRT's.
They are both female's. They are litter mates. They just turned 4 this May.
I must have unique Jacks because they are SO LAZY.
You can wind the girls up.....but you can also, wear them out!!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE these dogs......I am hooked on JRT's.
But

I would not have them as guard dogs.
My girls are GREAT 'first alerts' when another human being is on the property (someone outside of our family) but will walk 50 feet from the wild cat that lives in the trees and never see it or smell it......OY! However, they did "team up" and 'hunt' our indoor cat. The one with the black patch would come at the cat from the rear, while the all white would come at the cat from the front......towards her throat.......
I was just sure, one day, I would come home to the cat's guts strung from one end of the house to the other....
I didn't, thank the Lord!!

I had a vole infestation....and I would stick their noses on the trail, in the hole, and the all white Jack would dig.....for a minute....then ADD off into nowhere land.
99% of any other JRT in the world would have dug to china to get the vole.

The one on the bottom is a good mouser......she can point me to where it's at, but she has never 'caught' one. 
My girls just don't have the 'blood lust' most JRT's have.

I have to leash walk them, every time. They will get a sniff, and GONE...they just run, run, run.

We (my youngest child) and I researched JRT's for 2 years, and sought out a quality breeder for another 2 years before we found the girls. I fell in love with the all white, and my daughter fell in love with the black patch. After being at the breeders for 2 hours, and finally ready to leave, I looked at her and said "can you make me a deal on both dogs"?
I couldn't just take ONE......
Imagine my dh's surprise when he called me and heard all the yappin' in the car.
dh "how many dogs DO you have"
me "hello, hello, are you there??"
click
tee hee.

AS SOON as I walked through the door with the babies....he was hooked!!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a Jack Russell & we've had her longer than any of our farm animals since we got her when we still lived in the city. Very loyal, lovable dog, great for killing snakes, wild rabbits, moles, voles, mice, etc.
I did have to trian her not to chase the goats, She knows when I say "No Goats". The guinneas don't seem to bother either one of our dogs(beagle is the other), and they don't bother my ducks either.

I have always loved the terrier breed but they do have alot of energy, very intelligent dogs & very trainable. 
I think you'd be fine starting out with a puppy & training right off the bat! I know alot of folks are against these but a training collar works great! My dogs don't even need the training collar turned on anymore, but they think it is & they mind. I only ever had to shock the beagle once & the JRT I think twice. Hurt me worse than it did them.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

I have 4 Jack Russells (2 are puppy mill rescues). Only the oldest, who I got before I had farm animals, is a problem. The other 3 were interested but after telling them "no" they are indifferent now.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My older JRT saved me from a copperhead last summer. She darted in, SNATCHED it up, and shook it to death, then killed it some more!







[/IMG]


----------



## Cannon_Farms (Aug 28, 2008)

No breed will fit into one size box just as some folks are just not terrier people and cant wrap their minds on how to deal with their ways. I have always had either a jack or a rat and a couple jack a rats all mine have been great dogs, however I have seen some really screwy ones come through my old shop, most where "furkids".
Now, my dog had to be attacked by a dead chicken before she would leave the smaller birds alone, never has messed with the big ones or even squirrels. However being a breed trait at the same time I cant blame the dog for its instincts as for over a 100 years these dogs have been bred to kill small vermin.

If you want one, pick out a mellow puppy not the one thats going around terrorizing the rest of the litter or people, those are great for family dogs who dont have small animals but like high energy.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

I love terriers, all kinds. I will concur, however, with others and say they are not for everyone and they require respect for their intelligence and a firm, strong pack leader. My Jack/Dalmatian mix (yeah weird) was an excellent dog despite being a bit neurotic and freaking out when being given shots. He hunted armadillo and kept our yard clear of varmints. I am replacing my old man with a rat terrier because it's impossible to manage the varmints without him.

He never attacked or even chased any animal that I claimed... heck the fox hound down the street who kills one of my neighbors cats doesn't touch mine because I use the same tactic. I stand over the animal I am claiming just like you would to take possession of a food bowl or a toy from a dog. Consistency and being calm and assertive, I swear by it.

Although I'll bet chasing the dog screaming and swinging a dead chicken at it would probably work as well!


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Bodie.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

That picture is so true tinkal, my jack russell has got 2 raccoons, a skunk(thank god that was only a 1 time deal), a oppossum, plenty of wild rabbits, snakes, voles, & mice.
She's a very loyal & lovable dog & loves everyone that comes to the house.


----------



## CarolT (Mar 12, 2009)

Our Corgi killed many chickens, guineas, geese and ducks before we gave up and had to pen her. None of the helpful hints worked  She's only allowed out on a leash


----------



## CornerstoneAcre (Mar 10, 2011)

Laura Zone 5


> These are my JRT's.
> They are both female's. They are litter mates. They just turned 4 this May.
> I must have unique Jacks because they are SO LAZY.
> You can wind the girls up.....but you can also, wear them out!!


 I'll have say that having two JRTs (or a JRT and another highly active dog) is a definate bonus!! They keep each other worn out and makes for a much less "hyper" JRT.!!

I also wanted to add that I agree - stay away from pet stores!! Our JRT came from an Amish farm. If you can find a JRT that has been born and raised on a farm already (with an already well trained momma will help), it would be a wonderful way to go.


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

One of my neighbors brought her JRT fior a farm visit...little son of a gun burrrowed UNDER the goat pen and attacked my MIL's goat. This goat has now been attacked by two different pitbulls and a JRT. He apparetnly did some damage to her for as small as the dog is. I had "heard" they aren't the best for kids, either. They were bred to run undergwound and pull groundhogs, moles, mice, rats, etc out,, or am I mixing my breeds? High energy, high prey drive. But cute little felloows!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

Backfourty said:


> I think you'd be fine starting out with a puppy & training right off the bat! I know alot of folks are against these but a training collar works great! My dogs don't even need the training collar turned on anymore, but they think it is & they mind. I only ever had to shock the beagle once & the JRT I think twice. Hurt me worse than it did them.


Thread hijack...my Scooter, rest his soul, knew when that collar was on and was a perfect angel. But if he got out without that collar, bye-bye for several fun filled adventures of chasing him up and down the lane.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

beccachow said:


> I had "heard" they aren't the best for kids, either. !


]My Jack Russells LOVE kids and are very good with them, even though they are not used to them


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

beccachow said:


> Thread hijack...my Scooter, rest his soul, knew when that collar was on and was a perfect angel. But if he got out without that collar, bye-bye for several fun filled adventures of chasing him up and down the lane.


A lot of folks will make a "dummy collar". Tape a couple of C-cell batteries or some other kind of weight to a regular collar. The dog thinks it's wearing the training collar.


----------



## countrykidz (May 12, 2008)

I love terriers, they are one of my all-time favorite breeds. I have studied about all the different terriers, and decided I want a border terrier, as I think that breed would serve the farm (of the terriers) the best for my needs.


----------



## hyamiranda (Apr 26, 2010)

I would suggest a dog like a Springer Spaniel. Ours was actually showing interest in helping to herd, but they can be taught very easily what to leave alone and what to hunt. We had one and he was excellent on my in-law's farm, great mouse catcher and all that but never threatened the other animals. In fact, he tried to baby the goat kids and they are great with kids.


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

as per my brit friends that actually dig to teriers, the white breeds were developed for pushing fox out of the hole & the colored breeds were bred to go in the hole & kill the fox. contrary to the AKC breed histories no breed was ever developed to kill badgers or otters in the hole. the biggest & baddest terriers were draw dogs. that is the little terrier bays the badger or otter in the hole and once the digger open the hole the big terrier grabs it, pulls it out & then kills it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> as per my brit friends that actually dig to teriers, the white breeds were developed for pushing fox out of the hole & the colored breeds were bred to go in the hole & kill the fox. contrary to the AKC breed histories no breed was ever developed to kill badgers or otters in the hole. the biggest & baddest terriers were draw dogs. that is the little terrier bays the badger or otter in the hole and once the digger open the hole the big terrier grabs it, pulls it out & then kills it.



Hmmmm.
I have an all white JRT, and she is a longer legged Jack.
I have a short legged Jack, with a black patch, and some black spots.
You have accurately described their hunt.
Amazing.
I just thought they were working as a team.......


----------



## DamnearaFarm (Sep 27, 2007)

Should you decide to hurt vermin Laura, it sounds like you're all set!


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

My DD got a Pembroke Corgi in February.

What a great farm/house dog! He is very smart, sturdy, and lots of fun. No interest in leaving our property - even when the Pyrenees go further afield, he comes right back to the house/barn areas. 

Since we have free range chickens as well as many many goats, it was very important that we get something with low prey drive. He has a mild herding instinct but is not interested in herding all of the time - just wants to help when we are moving animals. He listens very well and is actually quite helpful. And he is only a 7 month old pup right now. I am sure he will continue to prove his value as he matures.

BTW, we also have Great Pyrenees and he gets along very well with them. The cats take care of the mice and the Pyrenees take care of all other varmints. Not sure what the Corgi would do with a raccoon?! 

PS Tough little dogs - he can sleep out all winter here (we don't "do" house dogs) with just a simple dog house (he was in a doggie loo at 12 weeks of age when our temps dropped to 5 degrees - he was fine).

They say they are big dogs in little dogs' bodies.

ETA: My DD worked with him quite a bit as a puppy - he is good for us, but she is definitely his mistress and he works very hard to please her. So I would say that a little early work with your dog will pay off in big dividends.


----------



## Saffy (May 18, 2007)

My Jack Russell is the best of the best! She had over 30 kills ( rats & mice) then I stopped counting. My husband loves her, they go hunting for rats at night together. I find this time the best for the chickens and turkeys are all roosting. Her name is RK Decon (Rat Killer). She does her job well, and takes it seriously. I would not trust her loose during the day though, to many animals roaming the farm. Last time she got loose she wanted the pigs! Now Beastie is about 400 pounds to Rk's 12 pounds but that did not deter her at all! Thank god I caught her before she made it into the pen! I have Great Danes also, and RK rules the house.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Saffy said:


> Last time she got loose she wanted the pigs! Now Beastie is about 400 pounds to Rk's 12 pounds but that did not deter her at all! Thank god I caught her before she made it into the pen! I have Great Danes also, and RK rules the house.


I have seen youtube videos of JRTs hunting wild hogs.


----------

